# Show off your Buckskins!!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone else own a beautiful buckskin and want to show him/her off?  Here's my buckskin Paint pony, Sandie...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sandie is beautiful  I hope we get lots of photos, buckskin has always been one of my favorite colors too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks! It's one of mine too (obviously)  She's such a little fuzz ball in her winter coat right now, it's adorable!!


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't owner her, I have a lease for the month.









she looks fat in that photo and she isn't she is super muscled


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww what a beauty! She doesn't look fat! You should see Sandie without her blanket on haha...when I got her 7 wks ago she was about 150 lbs overweight! She's lost 50 so far, but still has a bit to go...see what I mean - this was right after I got her ;-)


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is Aremis my little 25.75 inch buckskin (pinto? can't tell til spring, I just bought him in October and he was already fuzzy! His sire and dam are pintos) sorry about how dark they are we haven't had many sunny days.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Phantom & his mother


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love sandie she's so purty! and purple is definitely her color


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am kinda cheating cause this is not really my horse, he belongs to my Dad. But I picked him out and bought him as a yearling.
The first pix are of one of his first few rides as a 3 year old. Let me tell you, he was a handful. Snorty, spooky, shy, etc. All the s's. LOL.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

All beautiful horses. What is it about buckskins that make me think of shows like Bonanza and John Wayne movies? They just look so cowboy ready.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is my old buckskin man Wood Leigh Little Spider. He is 28 years old and here are some pics from last year with him and me!
Pony dressage...








He does XC








He showjumps... and has attitude...

Here is a better behaved one...

Good at games...








And of course a great trail pony...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> Phantom & his mother


Some truly beautiful horses everyone. Adorable foal and stunning mare:shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww I am loving these you guys!!  Everyone's horses are so gorgeous!!


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I have always loved buckskins, they are adorable and all your pics are just wonderful.

Pinto Pony: I just love your buckskin pony, especially the video with the attitude.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

buck skin is one of my fave colours, and they ALL look adorable


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I love buckskins as well! It's such a pretty colour. Aww... what cute pictures everyone! 

Hoofprints, I'm in love with Sandie!! She is sooo cute!! I love her blanket and halter on her.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I love buckskins as well! It's such a pretty colour. Aww... what cute pictures everyone!
> 
> Hoofprints, I'm in love with Sandie!! She is sooo cute!! I love her blanket and halter on her.


Thanks, she is quite the cutie! ;-) And I do love her in purple and baby blue!! I need to find a baby blue halter now, that's what I'm after next!!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Buckskin is my favorite solid color, and my favorite shade of buckskin is -









phew, gorgeous huh?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wildfeathers I LOVE Velvet's coloring!! So unique!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks, she is quite the cutie! ;-) And I do love her in purple and baby blue!! I need to find a baby blue halter now, that's what I'm after next!!


Hmm... wouldn't this be more along the lines of a bay? (Just wondering, lol).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Hmm... wouldn't this be more along the lines of a bay? (Just wondering, lol).


What, you mean the colors purple and blue? I think they look great on a buckskin too!!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Wildfeathers I LOVE Velvet's coloring!! So unique!


Thank you so much!

you see, I said buckskin was my favorite _solid_ color :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> you see, I said buckskin was my favorite _solid_ color :wink:


Nice!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Buckskin ties with chestnut as my favorite color 

My old (25ish?) y/o lame rescue gelding, Impulse

























My 5 y/o silver buckskin dun (tested Ee Aa Zn Crn) Cocoa and her many colors...

































































And my silver buckskin mare Dazzle


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Buckskin ties with chestnut as my favorite color
> 
> My old (25ish?) y/o lame rescue gelding, Impulse
> 
> ...


 Chey, I can't see your photos, and they sound very beautiful!! Can you repost them?? Esp. your Silver buckskin, that sounds like a gorgeous color and I don't think I've ever seen one!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> What, you mean the colors purple and blue? I think they look great on a buckskin too!!


Oh, sorry. :lol: I quoted the wrong thing. I meant the picture that WildFeathers posted. The horse looked more like a bay to me than a buckskin.


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Chey, I can't see your photos, and they sound very beautiful!! Can you repost them?? Esp. your Silver buckskin, that sounds like a gorgeous color and I don't think I've ever seen one!


If you want to see a silver buckskin, take a look at Aremis. He hasn't been tested yet, but I think that he is a silver buckskin. I think he is on page 1 of this post.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

_heres my other brat hes registered a buckskin so i thought i would share him with you guys_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hoofprints they're showing up even in your quote, so I don't know that reposting will help. If you go to my website (in my sig) and click horses, other horses to see Impulse, and minis, mares to see Cocoa and Dazzle. There is also a link with each horse to their photobucket photo album.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Well here are my horses that I have or did own, im a bit of a lover for buckskins...lol

Here is April my current show horse in training, she is 6 years old this year and will be switching over to English (well I plan to)

















Here is Chloe (on the left) my other horse. She was my show horse for about 7 years and now I just use her for driving classes while a 15 year-old girl rides her in 4-H and local shows. The other horse on the right was Sadie (16 yrs in the photo). I showed her for 2 years in all around events and I sold her to a young 4-Her last summer. She was a dun, but looks bay, but she had a dorsal strip.










In this pic is Kyd... she was foaled from Chloe in 2005 and was 2 in this pic. When I got my new job I was forced to sell. She and her pasture mate went to a good home and they sent me a update saying she is doing really well under saddle.










Here is my old pony Dusty (just a few years ago...lol). He was an awsome boy who did what ever I told him to do. He took me to state 2 years and also allowed me to drive him. He died many years ago when he had to be put down because of a fractured leg (bad pasture accident). He was around 15 years old in the pic. 









Everyone else has great looking horses!! Gotta love the Buckskins


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

This is Zahara. He is 1/2 Lucitano, 1/4 Arab & 1/4 Spanish.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Hoofprints they're showing up even in your quote, so I don't know that reposting will help. If you go to my website (in my sig) and click horses, other horses to see Impulse, and minis, mares to see Cocoa and Dazzle. There is also a link with each horse to their photobucket photo album.


Yeah I think it was my computer at work...when I got home I could see them fine...and they are all so cute!!


----------

